# A fat middle-aged man learning to ride



## jae

Welcome guy. 

A few tips: 
Invest in a azzpadz http://www.amazon.com/Azzpadz-D30/dp/B00PG44OLQ

Think of buying your own board? http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/132265-how-buy-choose-size-perfect-snowboard.html
renters often give people the wrong board size, you would imagine they know what they're doing. Depending on the mountain, nope they don't. Especially here in California, they think boards should go to your chin. :dry: The board you're interested in will most likely have a recommended weight. You want to shoot for the middle or end since you're just starting out. max weight is 195 and you're 220? it's okay, but once you get better the board might seem too small.

Which profile board should you get? Wiredsports gives a great explanation http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html For beginners most people like crc or rcr boards. I recommend staying away from camber and going with a crc so if you fall, it's most likely going to be on your ass. (where the azzpadz comes in.) I never rode a rcr, but people say it's life changing. 

How to get off the lift without falling? put about 70% of your weight into the front leg and jam your back foot against the back binding. The front leg is the one that's steering. Don't look directly down, look at where you want to go and keep your arms to the tip and the tail of the board. 

Don't worry about carving, focus on being able to link turns and being able to be comfortable riding either toeside or heel side. 

Most of all, stay safe and have fun.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

DaftDeft said:


> At the third weekend of this, I decide that I'd like to take a beginner snowboarding lessons *because it looked interesting and seriously slick when someone who knew what they were doing rode past.
> *
> my feel were 100% numb and my ass was a mass of bruises!


Welcome DD,
Pretty much my story...except have not yet taken a lesson and after 14 seasons and starting at 44...still a terrible rider but my feet are happy and my arse is usually not too bruised.


----------



## speedjason

I am glad you are enjoying it.
You are never too old to learn new things. You just regret why you never started early.


----------



## Kenai

Welcome. You will find a lot of great support, tips, and, if you screw up too much, mocking here. 

I love Crystal but I haven't been there for nearly 20 years. You will have a great time learning something new at the same time your kid is learning. Maybe you will even inspire him to take up snowboarding instead of skiing!

One thing to drill into your head since you are coming from skiing (even if you sucked) is that you are now going sideways. Turn your head, maybe your shoulders, but don't let those hips try to turn. That is the biggest thing I found at slow speed or getting off lifts that made me lose board control. 

Good luck!

Quick edit to add: F you. 35 is not middle aged.


----------



## f00bar

Kenai said:


> Quick edit to add: F you. 35 is not middle aged.


Ya, no kidding! At my age middle aged is one year more than me and continually progresses at that rate.

To get back to OP. The progression curve to where you really think you are getting somewhere can be 2-5 days. With your ski experience I would say it should be in the 2-3 range, but it varies. The fact you are at least used to sliding down the hill should help. I know it did with me.

The difference here is you can totally suck at skiing and make it down most slopes looking like an out of control fool with either arms flailing or doing some stupid cross country ski tuck with poles sticking out like a skunk about to spray. You may make it down, but you still suck.

With snowboarding you fall a lot in the beginning. Once you figure out the easiest way for you to get back up its really not a huge deal.

Also, as a skier I'm betting you are turning your shoulders to look forward rather than just your neck. 90% of skiers have this issue at first. It's a tough habit to break. Really really try to concentrate on this.


----------



## nutmegchoi

Welcome!
Glad you were willing to try something new and up for the challenge!!

I too started snowboarding when I was 35.
It's never too late!

Give yourself good couple seasons and you'll start having real fun.


----------



## Tatanka Head

I don't know your specs, but practice going from your back to your stomach on the ground. For big dudes, it is easy easier to get up on your hands and knees. 

Keep on keepin' on! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar

All that really matters is you get the right coat.






Had to be done...


----------



## dave785

Tatanka Head said:


> I don't know your specs, but practice going from your back to your stomach on the ground. For big dudes, it is easy easier to get up on your hands and knees.
> 
> Keep on keepin' on!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


yeah I second this. I started learning two months ago and I will only get up on my toe side now. Heel side is just too much work lol.

Also the azzpads are great, but another good option is the Demon forceflex d30 shorts. Highly recommend them because the tailbone pad loops around a bit. Sometimes the azzpads would ride up but the demon stuff never does.


----------



## DaftDeft

Thanks for the welcome guys!



f00bar said:


> The fact you are at least used to sliding down the hill should help. I know it did with me.


Yea, I don't ever feel like I'm going too fast (actually Discovery Meadow, aside from that first bit, its a bit too flat and sometimes I have to scoot along to get any speed) instead I just feel like I can't quite get my balance whenever I'm not just riding flat and straight. It felt like I was rocking back and forth off the edges. I also have this bizarre habit of relaxing my stance too early before I fully come to a stop. As soon that happens I fall right over. Its like my brain is thinking, "Okay you're going slow now, you can probably relax." which is, of course, a dirty lie.



f00bar said:


> Also, as a skier I'm betting you are turning your shoulders to look forward rather than just your neck. 90% of skiers have this issue at first. It's a tough habit to break. Really really try to concentrate on this.


I'll definitely check for this next time. I was so focused on what my legs were supposed to be doing to do much thinking about my upper body. For some reason having both feet locked into the same piece of plastic makes my brain go, "LEGS MUST BOTH DO THE SAME THING AT THE SAME TIME." so the whole thing where you initiate with the lead foot and quickly follow with the back foot took a lot of conscious thought on my part.



Kenai said:


> Quick edit to add: F you. 35 is not middle aged.


Haha, middle-aged for me was when my five year old was skiing backwards down the slope asking me why I was so slow and could I please stop falling and you know what keep falling but could he go do the race course by himself since I obviously couldn't handle it. Six lessons in and he's already bored with the green beginner hill and wants to "Go FAST and then jump SO HIGH."


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Tatanka Head said:


> I don't know your specs, but practice going from your back to your stomach on the ground. For big dudes, it is easy easier to get up on your hands and knees.
> 
> Keep on keepin' on!





dave785 said:


> yeah I second this. I started learning two months ago and I will only get up on my toe side now. Heel side is just too much work lol.
> 
> Also the azzpads are great, but another good option is the Demon forceflex d30 shorts. Highly recommend them because the tailbone pad loops around a bit. *Sometimes the azzpads would ride up but the demon stuff never does*.


lol dave.

but ya...while lying on your back, lift up your board high in the air, then first swing/rotate your hips to roll over. Don't try to sit up...you topend is heavier than your board.

the other thing is to do...when on you knees...schooch your hind end back over the board...but keep the sagg'n arse low to the ground and then...roll back to lay the board flat...and then stand up from a squat position with your knees. If you put your ass end up in the air first while bending at the waist...it will not work nearly as well.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

:laughat2: welcome! Ya, F you something happens @ day 2-5... Try season 5! Lol. So worth every single bruise, limp, and scowl. If someone offered me $ half a mil $ to never snowboard again I think I'd take the snowboard! Maybe your wife will try! Ladies on boards are SO COOL


----------



## firstx1017

Welcome and what a cool post! Even through all the agony you still love it - that's great! I learned at 50 and it can be done. I started skiing at 47 and never really got the hang of it - so at 50 my goal was to learn to snowboard. I read that a lot of older skiers were switching to snowboarding as it was easier on their knees and I have bad knees and hips - but I can snowboard. It was brutal learning and falling but worth it - I LOVE it so much more than skiing! Here's the video my hubby made of me learning how to snowboard - it can be done!!!


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Fat guy here too. Welcome. If I can learn this crazy sport, anybody can. It is very addicting, I spend half the year snowboarding and the other half thinking about snowboarding. haha. Wakeboarding is a poor substitute BTW.


Chairlifts are tough. I took me years to feel comfortable getting off. Practice skating lots around the village area. Put your foot half-on and half-off your board, and use it to brake by pressing it in the snow. Put more weight on your front leg and put gentle pressure on heels or toes of front foot to turn gently. Also try to relax. It takes practice. 

Here's a decent video explain what I'm saying.






Get an asspad and take more lessons. Buy your own gear. You will double your enjoyment if you have decent gear that fits. You don't need the most expensive shit you can find but don't get cheap crap either. A good local shop should be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Another getting off chair lift video. This video is old and cheesy but it has good info. Check it out.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

jae said:


> Welcome guy.
> 
> A few tips:
> Invest in a azzpadz Amazon.com : Azzpadz D30 : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Think of buying your own board? http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/132265-how-buy-choose-size-perfect-snowboard.html
> renters often give people the wrong board size, you would imagine they know what they're doing. Depending on the mountain, nope they don't. Especially here in California, they think boards should go to your chin. :dry: The board you're interested in will most likely have a recommended weight. You want to shoot for the middle or end since you're just starting out. max weight is 195 and you're 220? it's okay, but once you get better the board might seem too small.
> 
> Which profile board should you get? Wiredsports gives a great explanation http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html For beginners most people like crc or rcr boards. I recommend staying away from camber and going with a crc so if you fall, it's most likely going to be on your ass. (where the azzpadz comes in.) I never rode a rcr, but people say it's life changing.
> 
> How to get off the lift without falling? put about 70% of your weight into the front leg and jam your back foot against the back binding. The front leg is the one that's steering. Don't look directly down, look at where you want to go and keep your arms to the tip and the tail of the board.
> 
> Don't worry about carving, focus on being able to link turns and being able to be comfortable riding either toeside or heel side.
> 
> Most of all, stay safe and have fun.



I add that middle age is 50 like me. I started 10 years ago. You're a kid. Loose weight and shred! 

One thing helped my daughter a lot. pick a small slope (not on piste) and practice one foot sliding, like if you were getting off the chair. Better if you actually get off a chair and slide down about 30 feet. Practice that, the chairlift will be easier.


----------



## DaftDeft

Those are some useful videos, thanks for the advice about chair lifts. I admit that, after years of not being afraid of chair lifts while skiing, I'm a little ashamed to be that guy tripping all over himself again.

I think I'll spend a good bit of time this weekend just practicing skating along, the instructor only had us do it for a few minutes before he started bringing us up on the chair lift because everyone but me seemed to be getting it.

I'm trying to convince my wife to take the beginner class next time we go up! She does all sorts of stuff that involve balance and body awareness: horseback riding, skiing, yoga... she's even tried skijoring with our horses (which was terrifying for me), so I think she'd be a natural snowboarder.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

I loved getting off this ramp...NOT. It's too bad they removed it...it was a badge of accomplishment.


----------



## Kenai

wrathfuldeity said:


> I loved getting off this ramp...NOT. It's too bad they removed it...it was a badge of accomplishment.


Put the typical oblivious pack of skiers at the bottom and that looks more like a snowboarder bowling alley than a lift ramp!


----------



## nutmegchoi

Kenai said:


> Put the typical oblivious pack of skiers at the bottom and that looks more like a snowboarder bowling alley than a lift ramp!


I go down, you ALL go down. :skateboarding1:


----------



## deagol

firstx1017 said:


> .... I learned at 50 and it can be done. I started skiing at 47 and never really got the hang of it - so at 50 my goal was to learn to snowboard. I read that a lot of older skiers were switching to snowboarding as it was easier on their knees and I have bad knees and hips - but I can snowboard. ..........


that is great!! nice linked turns at the end..

I think my brother in law goes to Snow Summit. We flew over it at night on our way visiting in-laws and it was all lit up.


----------



## f00bar

I do think that the resorts could at least try to make some of their antiquated off ramps a bit more user friendly. I think they definitely have learned a lot in putting new lifts up, but some of the old ones are pretty harry. Especially the older high speed non detachable quads.


----------



## Trond Ottesen

Glad I´m not the only one. 41 and fat and got into it last season as well.


----------



## Argo

f00bar said:


> I do think that the resorts could at least try to make some of their antiquated off ramps a bit more user friendly. I think they definitely have learned a lot in putting new lifts up, but some of the old ones are pretty harry. Especially the older high speed non detachable quads.


I'm lucky to have learned on older non detachable sling you around lifts with drop offs to die if your not turning off right at the end of the "ramp". Now I am pretty comfortable no matter what the lift or who's riding with me.


----------



## Psi-Man

wrathfuldeity said:


> I loved getting off this ramp...NOT. It's too bad they removed it...it was a badge of accomplishment.


I have got off some nasty lifts, but that is ridiculous.


----------



## larrytbull

Trond Ottesen said:


> Glad I´m not the only one. 41 and fat and got into it last season as well.


i am 52 and just finished my 4th season. had both knees scoped over last year, and prior to divorce was overweight.

I have ridden with guys in their 60s so just go out and shred. if i can do it anyone can. I got over 45 days this challenging season for ice coast.


----------



## beo3

Now I don't feel to bad. I'm a 48 year old dad of three who just picked this up last year. The wife and I took some lessons (she quit, I being Irish refuse to submit!) and am loving it! I suck, cant ride toeside without falling and finally figured out how to get off the lift without crashing. But still having a blast! Currently semi retired and boarded four days a week locally this season. Already bought a season pass for one mountain (Mt Peter) and will be purchasing a season pass for a resort (Mt Creek) once they go on sale. 
It sucks when you board with your 15 year old son and he bombs the mountain and diamonds while I cant conquer the blues!
P.S.- I'm not a fat old man, probably a little too skinny for my height.


----------



## larrytbull

beo3 said:


> It sucks when you board with your 15 year old son and he bombs the mountain and diamonds while I cant conquer the blues!
> P.S.- I'm not a fat old man, probably a little too skinny for my height.


Welcome to my world 

cept my son was 9 when he did that to me. Now he is 12, I can ride the blacks with him but no where near as fast or as good. and for sure I am not doing backflips, but he does
>


----------



## beo3

Yeah, my guy took first place this year at a rail jam. The prior two years running he broke his wrist trying to accomplish the same task.
Me, i haven't broken anything since my last barroom brawl a million years ago.....


----------

